# 29.5 x 10 x12 outlaws 0n 750 bf



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i no this isnt tire /wheel section but i have a 07 750 bf and thinking of trading my 28,zillas for 4 29.5 outlaws both sets like new , how rough riding are the outlaws in the 29.5 size ? never owned outlaws but this guy will trade even up . would like feedback.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

They ride good IMO. I used to have a set of 29.5/10s all the way around also on mine. After 5 mph they'll ride just about like your zilla's. If i were you i'd do they deal, you'll love the outlaws.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Moved to tire section. 

I think my laws ride pretty good IMO they really smooth out at anything over about 5mph. If fast trail riding is something that you do from time to time I might would rethink trading but mild trail and mud its a no brainer IMO


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

i have this exact set up.....on my bike they clear up at exactly 7mph....you will go places you couldnt go before for sure....downfall is these are harder on parts....but i wont switch back for nothing....just for the record i run a pink primary and a red secondary...plenty power and havent slipped the belt yet....


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

I run this set up on my brute and love it.... do it even if you dont like em there still worth more than those zillias


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I have 29.5 x10s and 12s on my 09 brute and they ride good in between 10 and 30 mph anything faster and my bike goes to shaking real bake. Bt the only thing i would get rid of mine for r sme 31s and hope to get sme soon.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

That's the exact setup i want and many of the guys here have been tellin me to get it. got the 10f 12r right now like new. And hey dependin on where ur located and if you would rather have 12's rear let me know  haha other than that do the deal you won't be sorry!


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

go for it!


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok, traded my zillas yesterday for 4- 29.5x10x12 outlaws . i got there and you can tell they have some wear on the backside of the lugs ,nothing too bad still have 1 full inch in center probally 70% left on tires .the guy wanted 300 for tires and i told him i needed some boot since mine were new . he gave $ 50.00 dollars too me for trade , i think i did fine no plugs or patches . what would be best air pressure for this tire for the best tire wear?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I run 7 pounds of pressure in mine


----------

